# Xbox 360 elite 2 red lights



## mikey086 (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi all 

the problem is that when i turn it on the fans progressively get louder untill it shuts down and gives me 2 red lights, it cant be overheating coz it is doing it from cold start and no game in just on the dashboard,

my xbox it laying on its side with plenty of air (raised on 2 lego blocks on each corner)

can anyone help


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

Which red lights are flashing?


----------



## mikey086 (Oct 9, 2004)

laying on its side and it is the ones next to the dvd drive seem to be fine not done it may be it was over heating removed the bottom plate and it was coved in dust but would love to know what it was

also wonder if it is best to get a talismoon whisper max


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

This link gives you information on the quadrant error codes. 
http://www.llamma.com/xbox360/repair/Xbox-360-error-codes.htm
I believe yours is quadrant 1 and 3, meaning an overheating problem. 
About the whisper max, I don't have one but it looks very good. However, i've heard of people using regular fans and stuff.


----------



## brad08 (Feb 16, 2009)

do you fix the problem for your xbox i have the same


----------

